# Need help choosing Blacklights



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys I bought light bulbs as well as spotlights but these just look purple and do not make white glow like I am used to see. What gives?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You need to get fluorescent or LED black light bulbs. The incandescent black light bulbs are crap and don't work.


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Lowes carries a compact floresent black light party bult for about $5.80. Suggestion from somebody else for my FCG Put in a clam on work light and WOW IT IS IMPRESSIVE The purple bulbs are no comparison. As I have many and will be replaced by the CFL from Lowes this year


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You can buy 'twisty' compact fluorescent blacklight bulbs at most hardware stores. These work well for me.


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

I will go tomorrow and check them out. This really helped.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I use both the CFL Blacklights and the short 18" tubular fluorescent kits from discount stores. The tubular fluorescent bulbs carry the light over a larger area if you're trying to light up something big, the CLF's work fine if you're lighting up something smaller or if the bulb can be closer to the item. A clamp on work light fixture painted flat black helps. 
If you want to cast the UV over a large area, like outdoors, nothing beats a pair of 48" UV lamps in a shoplight fixture. Paint the outside of the shoplight fixture flat black and spray silver or chrome paint on the reflector wings to help spread the light better. 
I hang one of these over the front porch and when the TOT's come up the walk it really makes their costumes glow, they are amazed!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I used the 18" Black light tube, hidden from view by black plastic. I was thinking about making a mini-LED spotlight, from an earlier tutorial, using the blacklight LEDs...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I use the 18" & 48" fluorescent bulbs. Black light bulbs and spots don't fluoresce but damn they get hot!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

LOVE the CFL blacklights.....$6..... work great


----------



## Haunthunter (Sep 19, 2011)

CFLs with clamps is a great idea. I also went to walmart and bought one of the shop lights and a black light. Really works great!!!


----------

